# Safe distance-Gas fireplace



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm apologizing now if the title scared anyone, it was not my intention. Currently the location i have my Cockatiel cages about 6 feet away from my small gas fireplace. I need to know if that is waaaay too close? Should they not even be on the same floor? Or is the current 6'ish feet away they currently are safe? This will be both my Tiel's coco, and nimbus first winter with me and it's now getting about 40 degrees at night. I don't want it too get too cold. Even before I got the Tiel's i kept it at about 12% out of 100% heat coming out of it. The fans blowing the heat are like 2 small 55mm fans.(picture of gas fireplace below) Any advice/warning's would be appreciated for the safety of the Tiel's


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

propane heaters are not good heaters to have simple because of the fumes and possible leaks and carbon monoxide. i called a vet about a propane heater i was told that they would not use them but if the room was well ventilated and the bird or birds were away from it far enough it may be ok. so if you nee to use it i would put them as far as possible from it but keep them where they can still be warm


----------



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

due to the lack or responses to this thread i am going to assume that means no one is concerned so the current 6ish feet away is perfectly fine. I will continue to monitor this thread from this point forward till it is on page 2 maybe 3 to make sure no one late to the party responds and i miss it. Thank you lisaowens for your input. hope everyone and their tiels are doing wonderful today!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

you know i thank maybe you should call your local bird vet that is what i done it is the safest way to go i thank. i would hate to say 6 ft is far enough and something happen to your babies. call the vet and when you find out could you please post what they say maybe it will help others with this question


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think the lack of responses probably means no-one is very sure  phoning an avian vet's not a bad idea! hope you can find out...


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It seems like if it's well vented like in this link:
http://mendotahearth.com/learn-about-gas-fireplaces.php

Then it should be fine if they are far enough away like lisaowens said. Though people have had them closer to gas fireplaces during power outages when it's cold out and their birds haven't shown any negative side effects (most likely properly vented fireplaces).

I found a couple links supporting this. Hope this helps. No one has said directly that they are bad, but no one has said that they are safe either. So I would talk to an avian vet like everyone has suggested for a definite answer. 

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/1ox1y-cockatiel-sick-new-year-s-eve-used-gas-log-fireplace.html

http://www.parrotforums.com/general-parrot-information/21955-gas-fireplace.html

http://www.mytoos.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=57601

http://www.upatsix.com/chats/cockatiel/topic67332.html

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/showthread.php/10371-Gas-Fireplaces


----------

